# Clutch Pump BLIZZARD



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Look


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Yes


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Oh Yeah !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

WOW.:bluebounc


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Last one.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Truck has a Blizzard 810 on the front, 16 foot expandable rear plow. All hydraulics are tucked in the box in bed. Custom switches. 

The light bar is a low pro SHO-ME all LED bar with 4 backup lights integrated in rear of bar.

Will post more in depth pics with request.

Thanks everyone.:waving:


----------



## Wesley's Lawn (Sep 18, 2002)

How about a picture of the rear plow mount and the light bar and switches please?


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Switches


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Sorry, have to resize.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

1


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Let's try this.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

2


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

3


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

4


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

5


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

6


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

7


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

8


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

9


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

10


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

11


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

12


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

13


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

14


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

15


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

16


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

17


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

18


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

19


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

20


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

21


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

22


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

23


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

24


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Last one, Sorry If thread is so long and boring.


----------



## Erickson (Dec 9, 2003)

*Blizzard Plow setup*

Jon,

Pretty impressive set up. I just got a Blizzard 810 and put it on my F350. I like the whole as a package. The single question has to do with the power of the unit. Have you seen a significant change in the power of the plow now that you have an engine driven pump? Does the pump (under the hood) run everything?
Thanks, 
Chris purplebou


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Answer to your questions.

1. The plow performs much faster and more efficient.

2. The pump under the hood supplies all fluid power to both front and rear plows. You still have the control manifold on the BLIZZARD and a manifold for the rear in the box. We have also done setups that use a pony motor to run all hydraulic power.

See other threads that I have posted. Do a search.

Thanks for all the interest.


----------



## snow_man_48045 (Nov 24, 2002)

Some People Have More Money than brains, to think that truck will last with that big of a plow!


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Shouls last as long as any other plow truck, it also has an advantage over most. The clutch pump takes a lot of the beating the electrical system suffers off the truck. All there really is, is weight, and I bet he scales in a lot lighter than most who use bag salt.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

We'll fully test this one tonight !!! Let's keep the snow coming.

SwingWing to the snow !! GET WIDE & GET BLIZZARD !!!!!


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Nice pics. Wild setup, I really like the light bar on there.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

what brand light bar is that ??


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Rube*

Why in the world would anyone want that type of set up with all of the pump controls and electronic relays for the the front plow set out in the open like that and subject to the bumps and shocks of a plow mounted assembly? That makes no sense.

Throw in the hydraulics for the back plow and you have a recipe for more problems.

Now, so you don't think I am a total jerk, let me say that I do like the hydro pump mount set up and brackets for the pump. Put some old fashioned hydro valves under the hood, run them with long rods through the fire wall, and you are all set. That electric spaghetti box of wire is sure to be trouble at the worst possible time. Imagine trouble shooting that box at 3 AM in a blinding snow storm?

You built a bazooka for a fly swatter, way more complicated than a plow system should be. Plow systems need to be simple and reliable, not so difficult that you can't fix them yourself.


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

Bringing an old post back. To answer TOMMY10PLOWS, the controls with all those relays out front? Those happened to be solenoids that control the plow which are out front on a BLIZZARD and any other plow for that matter. They come standard that way from BLIZZARD but with an electric pump/motor.

That truck has an 100% success rate for the 2003-2004 season, the only complaint was, "NOW I NEED THIS SET-UP ON ALL MY TRUCKS!!!!!!"

We are scheduled to do 3 more of his trucks next month.

Will post pictures as we complete them.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

central hydraulics is the way to fly


----------



## Stark_Enterprises (Mar 6, 2004)

NICEEEEEEEEEE. Looks like you would need 2 pairs of hands to control all those Gizmo's  LOL BUT VERY SHARP LOOKING MONEY MAKER . DODGE Is GOOD!


----------



## Jon Geer (Jan 21, 2002)

You get to be pretty fast when plowing, that's just a few switches to play with. I knew a guy who had a manual trans. with push-pull rods to run a system exactly like this one. WOW. I like solenoid controlled valving. But, to each his own.


----------

